# Mountainbike Party GÖTTINGEN



## soul_ride (20. März 2007)

ridethemountain Party! Die erste Mountainbike Party der Stadt steigt am 14. April in der RODEO BAR in Göttingen. Bei fetten Beats und coolen Cocktails rocken alle Biker, Funsportler und Extrem-Lifestyle-Artisten am Samstag den Club. Als kleines Schmankerl präsentieren wir vorab die Premiere von "alloutgrease 3", dem neuen Film von ALLOUTPRODUX aus Oakland CA. !!! Trailer auf www.ridethemountain.de

Verlosung von NORCO, MACE und ridethemountain Stuff!

Filmstart: ca. 21.00  Eintritt: - frei -


----------



## uoberdiek (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo, schon mal was vom Göttinger MTB-Rennen für Hobbyfahrer gehört ? Satrtet in diesem Jahr am 9.9. zum zweiten Mal. Infos unter www.elliehausen-run.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

